# Est ce que vous arrivez à faire ça ???



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

Voir Fig 1.

Et ça ??

Voir fig 2.

Etonnant non ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Voir Fig 1.

Et ça ??

Voir fig 2.

Etonnant non ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
En effet


----------



## BioSS (15 Avril 2003)

Heu, je vois rien moi... C'est normal ?? Il y a un lien ? Une image ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Voir Fig 1.

Et ça ??

Voir fig 2.

Etonnant non ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

il doit manquer quelquechose pour comprendre


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

Tout est bien là pourtant...

Etonnant non (indice...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

Marrant ton truc Ilitch !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que c'est étonnant !!!


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)




----------



## BioSS (15 Avril 2003)

Heu là, je piges rien...
C'est quoi le truc ??? Il y a une image ??? Un lien ??? Rien ?
Juste un truc à deviner ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

Attention Ilitch ! Je vais tenter le même coup (pas aussi étonnant que toi, mais quand même) :

Voir Fig 3. :

Voir Fig 4. :

Arrrffffff ! c'est trop drôle, je me marre en le faisant.....


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2003)

Pas mal, TheBig, mais t'aurais pu faire un effort pour la fig. 3


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

Excellent je connaissais pas le truc de la brouette cerbo-croate...heureusement la Fig 3 est trés explicite...


----------



## benjamin (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Voir Fig 1.

Et ça ??

Voir fig 2.

Etonnant non ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

T'étonne pas de devoir rechercher une nouvelle adresse Yahoo demain, en montrant ce genre de chose (c'est limite...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

Heureusement que les enfants ne connaissent pas le truc...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : Luc, pour la fig 3. : j'ai pris ce que j'avais sous la main ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *j'ai pris ce que j'avais sous la main ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...façon de parler bien entendu !!! hihi


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

T'étonne pas de devoir rechercher une nouvelle adresse Yahoo demain, en montrant ce genre de chose (c'est limite...)    * 

[/QUOTE]

Oh non, j'ai plus d'idées...

En plus j'ai flouté exprés les parties trop choquantes...


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...façon de parler bien entendu !!! hihi  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sinon, tu pouvais aussi faire comme ça (voir Fig 5), mais c'est vrai que c'est évident à cause du bras de levier...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * 
En plus j'ai flouté exprés les parties trop choquantes...
* 

[/QUOTE]
...floute alors !!!


----------



## tomtom (15 Avril 2003)

Moi j'y arrive pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Faut dire que j'ai un rhume du coude, ça doit être pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * 
Sinon, tu pouvais aussi faire comme ça (voir Fig 5), mais c'est vrai que c'est évident à cause du bras de levier...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrffff !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'y avais pas pensé ... t'es trop Ilitch...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

Et une dernière pour la route spécialement dédiée à mon pote Aricosec (attention : ça dépote !!!) :

Fig. 6. :

Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

C'est l'habitude, j'ai vecu de longues années en chine, c'est d'ailleur de la que j'ai ramené cette superbe gravure...

Non, celle d'à coté, oui celle là...

Bel objet hein...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

Euh Ilitch ! Je sais que normalement on peut rire de tout et que je ne suis pas spécialement vite choqué, mais là, perso je trouve que tu exagères ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Je ne rigole plus...


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

Et oui, je sais c'est choquant...mais ils avaient peur de rien les chinois...

Mais on s'y habitue, moi même j'ai eu un peu de mal au début, mais j'ai pu m'en sortir grace à ce bouquin, préfacé par Henri Tisot, je te le prête si tu veux ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

Excuse-moi, mais je n'ai plus envie de rire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est bien la première fois depuis que je suis sur ce forum que j'ai envie de faire appel à un modérateur...
Restons-en là Ilitch.....


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

Non !!! Pas les modérateurs...

Je serai sage comme une image (Voir Fig 12)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

Tu vois Ilitch, jusqu'à présent j'avais espéré que tu aurais édité ton post et effacé l'image litigieuse - c'est ce que j'aurais personnellement fait en m'excusant...
Je me suis trompé - c'est grave, parce que c'est la première fois que j'en veux vraiment à quelqu'un de ce forum et cela je ne le supporte pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai donc certainement encore beaucoup de choses à apprendre....


----------



## obi wan (15 Avril 2003)

mais où va le monde ???


----------



## krystof (15 Avril 2003)

Et que pensez-vous de celle-là :

Voir Fig. 13 :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etonnant non.


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

Non, pas celle là...c'est trop...

On avait pourtant dit "Pas de méchanceté" reportez vous à l'annexe 1....


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2003)

Allons theBig, ne te monte pas le bourrichon, je suis sûr qu'Ivan va cacher ce qu'on ne saurait voir au plus vite.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Allons theBig, ne te monte pas le bourrichon, je suis sûr qu'Ivan va cacher ce qu'on ne saurait voir au plus vite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrrffffff !!! Nous sommes confondus....


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Tout est bien là pourtant...

Etonnant non (indice...)

* 

[/QUOTE]

tu serais pas un fils caché de bonpat ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

tu serais pas un fils caché de bonpat ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Pas de ça chez nous.... non, non, non !


----------



## Fulvio (15 Avril 2003)

Voilà ce que tout ça m'inspire :


----------



## Ilitch (15 Avril 2003)

Tout en retenue...bravo...

Et pourtant tout est dit...


----------



## iMax (15 Avril 2003)

La fig. 38 illustre bien tout ça


----------



## krystof (16 Avril 2003)

La figure 26 que l'on peut apercevoir en annexe 4 est pas mal non plus.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Moi je prefere la fig. 69


----------



## krystof (16 Avril 2003)

Moi, la 72. Avec trois doigts en plus.


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

Ne tenez pas compte de mon message précédent, mes mots ont dépassé ma pensée, je vous envoie un rectificatif...

Voilà :


C'est mieux non ?

Si des problèmes de compréhension subsistent, je vous conseille de vous reporter à l'excellent ouvrage de jacques CHAZOT "pourquoi moi ?".


----------



## krystof (16 Avril 2003)

C'est mieux, mais ça n'efface pas la cruauté du premier. Tu as pu en blesser quelques uns quand même


----------



## aricosec (16 Avril 2003)

bon ! tant pis pour moi


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

Je ne voulais blesser personne, mais c'est vrai que la lecture du point n° 2 ne laisse pas indemne...

Moi même j'en suis tout retourné...

D'ailleur, Claude Piéplu l'a bien dit dans son excellent ouvrage "la mort du rire" (ouvrage que je vous recommande...) "hier, j'ai mangé une pomme..." C'est page 321, en bas à droite, non, un peu plus bas, voilà !


----------



## krystof (16 Avril 2003)

Je préfère le chapitre 14, développé par Sacha Distel, dans son étude sur les scoubidous et l'impact sur la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui.
D'ailleurs, que pensez-vous de cette phrase :


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je préfère le chapitre 14, développé par Sacha Distel, dans son étude sur les scoubidous et l'impact sur la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui.
D'ailleurs, que pensez-vous de cette phrase :  * 

[/QUOTE]

Edifiant


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

C'est trés dur, mais c'est pas dénué de fondement comme disait Jacques LANG...


----------



## krystof (16 Avril 2003)

Jacques Lang pratique trop souvent la langue de Blois. Je ne l'apprécie guère.


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

Langue de Blois et Zob d'acier...
(voir fig 1)

C'est sa devise...


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je préfère le chapitre 14, développé par Sacha Distel, dans son étude sur les scoubidous et l'impact sur la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui.
D'ailleurs, que pensez-vous de cette phrase :  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec lui, un lave-vaisselle est parfois nécéssaire pour ce genre d'opération...
D'ailleurs il le confirme un peu plus loin :


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

Il le confirme, mais tout le monde sait que dans son premier livre il dénonçait l'usage de la brosse à reluire en politique...

C'est d'ailleur ce qui a mis un coup d'arret à sa carrière...


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on l'a surnommé :


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

A l'époque ça a fait grand bruit...

Et il avait obtenu un droit de réponse dans "L'Ile aux enfants" ou il s'était lancé dans une violente critique de l'idéologie marxiste...


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

Complètement marteau, ça l'a fauché en pleine gloire


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

je trouve qu'on s'eloigne un peu trop du sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je tiens quand meme a vous rappeler que sur la figure 1 on voit tres bien ceci:

Ce qui n'est pas sans rappeler les heures les plus sombres de l'histoire recente de la papouasie nouvelle giuiné. 
A ce titre j'aimerais que vous méditiez sur cette phrase édifiante de Pline l'ancien:



A bon entendeur, salut


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

C'est pas lui qui a dit ça, quand on veut faire des figures de style on se renseigne

Ceci est à prendre au sens propre


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai, mais je pense que tu noircis trop cette période, c'est que les evênements récents ne sont guère encourageants, mais il faut positiver, comme l'a fort bien expliqué Bill Gates dans son pamphlet contre croque vacances...

Voir Page 12, à peu prés au milieu, à un moment y a marqué "le", c'est dire s'il y va fort...

D'ailleur je crois que Claude Pierrard a porté plainte....


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2003)

De toutes façons et quoi qu'il en soit, les paroles définitives sur ce sujet ont déjà été proférées, avec une vigueur non dénuée de quant-à-soi par Marcel Marceau sur la scène de l'opéra de Paris (je n'ai malheureusement plus la date exacte mais ça avait fait du bruit).


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

Oui, c'est vrai et je trouve qu'on oublie trop souvent de le dire...


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

C'est exactement ce qu'avait dit Chantal Goya lors de son passage à la Scala de Milan, où elle avait fait très mauvaise figure d'ailleurs, pour preuve :

Voir Fig. 34


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

La fig 34, ne la met pas en valeur, c'est peut être son déguisement de Goldorak...

Alors qu'il va si bien BHL, dans son reportage "Bosnie mon amour, fouette moi !"


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

tu n'as pas bien regardé

Voir Fig. 57


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * tu n'as pas bien regardé

Voir Fig. 57   * 

[/QUOTE]

On voit tout de suite que c'est un montage !!


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

Vous avez l'oeil...ce détail m'avait échappé...


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

Peut-être mais en regardant le bon côté des choses on peut considérer que la figure 57 précède la figure 58


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

Certes, mais comme je dis toujours :

Un ours blanc suivait un ours noir...

Moralité :  les ours se suivent mais ne se ressemblent pas...


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

ça dépend dans quel sens ils marchent


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

En un mot comme en cent, je n'irait pas par quatre chemins (d'ailleurs pourquoi passer par quatre chemins alors qu'il suffit de prendre l'hellicoptere?) je ne citerais que cette phase definitive d'Annie Cordy:
"Tata YoYo keskya sous ton grand chapeau?"
Le MP3 de son live a Tokyo est telechargeable gratuitement ici

Attention panflet anti-clerical pour le moins virulent a la fin du morceau (il sert d'intro a "la_bonne_du_curé.mp3). 
Ames sensibles s'abstenir


----------



## tomtom (16 Avril 2003)

Pour ceux qui arriverais maintenant et qui n'ont pas envie de relire les posts précedents, je fait un résumé:




Voilà, merci qui?


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

Elle est connue pour ses prises de positions...

Acrobatiques les positions...

Voir fig 1


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

En regardant les choses sous cet angle il est sûr que c'est le meilleur moyen de vexer tout le monde

Voir Fig. 23


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Pour ceux qui arriverais maintenant et qui n'ont pas envie de relire les posts précedents, je fait un résumé:




Voilà, merci qui? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Merci tomtom. Il me semblait en effet nécéssaire de faire un bref résumé des épisodes précédents ce que tu as su faire avec brio.
Permet moi seulement de revenir sur un detail sur lequel il me semble que tu es passé un peu rapidement:


Voila. Merci encore pour ton esprit de syntèse


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Sorti du contexte ça perd beaucoup de son sens, les gens risquent de ne pas comprendre...


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

pour remettre les choses à leur place je dirais :


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Elle est connue pour ses prises de positions...

Acrobatiques les positions...

Voir fig 1
* 

[/QUOTE]


Je savais qu'Anny Cordy s'addonnait au Base Jump mais j'ignorais tout de ses compétences en GRS
Merci pour l'info


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Elle a aussi pratiqué l'acrobatie aérienne...

Ici en photo avec Abou Nidal...


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Ici, son mariage avec jean Pierre Rives, derrière on distingue Roger Couderc...


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

tout cela n'est guère encourageant
voir Fig. 3915


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Pourtant un mariage c'est beau, si on regarde bien on voit stéphane Collaro, en train de pincer les fesses de Gloria lasso...

Voir fig 1

Pour le mariage de Stéphane Collaro et Gloria Lasso, voir Gala n° 37, page 1.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Elle a aussi pratiqué l'acrobatie aérienne...

Ici en photo avec Abou Nidal...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi qui pensais qu'elle etait avec Rael!!!
D'ailleurs voici une photo de son clone:



Ca fait peur non?


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Précise ta pensée, parce que là, tu nous livre tout pèle mèle, on a du mal à faire le tri...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Précise ta pensée, parce que là, tu nous livre tout pèle mèle, on a du mal à faire le tri...
* 

[/QUOTE]

1/







 ( .../.../...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2/








[hors suget]oui mais ! non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [hors sujet]                                                            

3/







.C'est tout


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Je tiens à signaler que la figure 18 953 est la même que la figure 1


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Tu vois là, tout le monde a compris, la preuve personne ne dit rien...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

faut pas se fier aux apparences...
Soyons clairs, il y a quand même des ressemblances frappantes !!

Ici en 1948, sur le bord d'un étang :














Et là, même lieu, mais en 1963 :










tout est dit !! On cherche à nous mystifier !!


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Surtout que ça c'est déjà produit, rappelez vous le triste épisode de 1973...

Inutile que je vous en parle...

Personne n'a oublié...j'en parlais encore y a deux minutes avec mon bic...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Surtout que ça c'est déjà produit, rappelez vous le triste épisode de 1973...

Inutile que je vous en parle...

Personne n'a oublié...j'en parlais encore y a deux minutes avec mon bic...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Le pauv' !! T'as pas honte ? raconter des trucs pareils à un bic...


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Oui, mais aprés je lui mordille le bout pour me faire pardonner...

Voir fig 1


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Oui, mais aprés je lui mordille le bout pour me faire pardonner...

Voir fig 1
* 

[/QUOTE]
tant qu'il garde son capuchon il ne risque pas de se faire avoir comme celui de la figure 89... 
pour rappel :


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

Pouah c'est dégeulasse!


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

ben oui, mais bon... Il l'avait bien cherché aussi !!


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Ce n'est pas en fermant les yeux qu'on y verra clair 

cf Fig. 52


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

Tiens a propos ca me fait penser a un truc! Et ca vous savez le faire?
fig 48752-C78B-236A






En regardant bien vous constaterez que le truc qui dépasse en bas a droite c'est un cinquième orteil gauche.
Faut l'faire hein!


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Tiens a propos ca me fait penser a un truc! Et ca vous savez le faire?
fig 48752-C78B-236A

* 

[/QUOTE]

Es tu sûr qu'il n'a pas d'erreur, j'ai dernièrement lu le post de Mariolle, je cite l'extrait :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mariolle:</font><hr />*













*

[/QUOTE]

c'est ce qui me fait penser que ce serait plutôt que plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Echange Fig. 69 contre Fig.72


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

La fig 69 es trop connue elle ne vaut pas le prix de la 72...

Que pensez vous de celle là :

Pas mal non ?

Il faut faire attention en appuyant là, et là (voir fig 1), sinon on risque d'avoir mal là et là (voir fig 2).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Echange Fig. 69 contre Fig.72  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je suis d'accord, si tu files un pack de Smithwick's avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle me lasse cette Fig.72, je l'ai depuis 69, à l'époque j'étais juste à la bonne hauteur.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ce qui me fait penser que ce serait plutôt que plus tard   * 

[/QUOTE]

En effet mais tout depend si tu te place ici





ou là






Dans l'espace temps dont ont se demande encore d'ailleurs si il est courbe comme ceci





ou plat comme celà


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je suis d'accord, si tu files un pack de Smithwick's avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle me lasse cette Fig.72, je l'ai depuis 69, à l'époque j'étais juste à la bonne hauteur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi je garde la Fig. 666


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

moi je garde la Fig. 666 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux dire : je garde sur la figure, 666


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

 666     * 

[/QUOTE]

La marque des diablotins qui boivent de la Guiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Page 5:


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Evidemment.

Tout cela dépend de la dimension dans laquelle tu te situes (cf. Fig. 98)

La première étape consiste à calculer le temps de cuisson. Ensuite il convient de considérer lépoque et le moment ce qui nest pas une mince affaire vu que tout le monde chante en même temps. Et puis il faut aussi tenir compte des temps morts qui peuvent être gros (doù lexpression "gros temps "). Mais cela ne signifie pas quil va pleuvoir, malgré un temps de chien.
Cest en répondant à cette grave question que le temps partiel pourra être un moment agréable, et vice-versa.
De mon temps, comme le disait Yves, nous navions pas ce genre de problème.

P.S. pour bien comprendre la figure 98, il faut avoir vu la 42, selon schéma ci-dessous :


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Attention, je pense que là on s'égare...

Il s'aggissait avant tout de savoir si vous savez faire ça :

Ou ça :

A la limite ça :


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Attention, je pense que là on s'égare...

Il s'aggissait avant tout de savoir si vous savez faire ça :

Ou ça :

A la limite ça :



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et ça :     










































tu sais le faire ?


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Oui, mais vous les filles vous êtes plus souples...

Ceci dit, essaie donc de faire ça...

Attention, les jambes doivent être comme ça, parce que comme ça c'es trop facile...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et ça :     










































tu sais le faire ?    * 

[/QUOTE]



Ben oui pourquoi ?
C'est simple, tu commences par te positionner comme déjà vu sur la fig. 14 et tu pivotes comme sur la fig. 85 pour finir par glisser doucement sur le dessus comme vu sur la fig. 9, c'est pas très compliqué en fait, faut juste se concentrer et s'appliquer un peu.


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Et ça vous dérange pas de papoter avec Sonny boy ???


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Et ça vous dérange pas de papoter avec Sonny boy ???
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, je retire tout ce que j'ai dit d'intéressant


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Comme tu veux.


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Comme tu veux.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne va pas rester grand chose


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

C'était rigolo, je trouve.


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Manifestement il n'y a plus personne (voir fig 1)...

C'est pas grave, j'ai l'habitude (voir fig 2)


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Manifestement il n'y a plus personne (voir fig 1)...

C'est pas grave, j'ai l'habitude (voir fig 2)
* 

[/QUOTE]


Voir Fig. 3 :


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

Je pense que ça serait pas mal qu'Ilitch nous fasse un résumé.

(Un index des figures, j'ose pas trop demander, c'est clair que ce serait un travail délicat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

On pourrait aussi envisager un sondage pour voir les figures préférées (évidemment les résultats devraient être dépouillés dans la plus totale transparence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

La fig 3, n'est pas trés jolie.

Je lui preferre la fig 1, vous semblez trop l'oublier cette fig 1...


----------



## tomtom (17 Avril 2003)

S'il vous plait, arrêtez de placer des figures si grandes, tout le monde n'a pas l'adsl


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Pourtant je fais attention, mais c'est vrai que la fig 1 est une grosse figure...

Peut être même un figure imposée...


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * La fig 3, n'est pas trés jolie.

Je lui preferre la fig 1, vous semblez trop l'oublier cette fig 1...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Peut-être as-tu raison.  Faut voir.


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Voyons, voyons...

Je ne demande pas mieux...


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Voyons, voyons...

Je ne demande pas mieux...
* 

[/QUOTE]

chiche


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

TU commences.


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * TU commences.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ce sujet est le tien, à *toi* l'honneur


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Désolé, mais je vais me coucher, peut être est-ce trop tard...

A toi de voir...

Et à demain........peut être...


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Désolé, mais je vais me coucher, peut être est-ce trop tard...

A toi de voir...

Et à demain........peut être...   * 

[/QUOTE]

À vue de nez, ce n'est qu'un au revoir


----------



## tomtom (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonne nuit 






* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais, on ne vois rien sur ta figure


----------



## tomtom (17 Avril 2003)

Mais bonne nuit quand même


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Mais, on ne vois rien sur ta figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'as pas bien regardé,


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Mais bonne nuit quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Et ça vous dérange pas de papoter avec Sonny boy ???
* 

[/QUOTE]
bah non pourquoi ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

Un message urgent à tous !!
J'ai essayé la fig 75 hier... Impossible !!
Il doit y avoir un vice de forme quelque part, je me suis déboité l'épaule droite !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Attention donc aux amateurs...


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Il faut être deuxième DAN de planche à roulette pour réaliser la fig 75 sans dommages...

En cas soi tu as trop mal là, essaye de lever le bras comme ça, tout en regardant par là, en chantant la marseillaise.

Alors ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Je me demande si tout ceci n'est pas dangereux, c'est des casse-gueule toutes ces figures


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Il faut être deuxième DAN de planche à roulette pour réaliser la fig 75 sans dommages...

En cas soi tu as trop mal là, essaye de lever le bras comme ça, tout en regardant par là, en chantant la marseillaise.

Alors ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
Comme ça ?
...

Ça soulage pas beaucoup...


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Tu es seul dans la pièces ?

Il faut que tu aies un public, tu vas voir, debout comme ça, avec la jambe droite comme ça, le bras gauche ici, les pouces bien tendus, et hop tu chantes...

Et tu vas voir dés les premiers rires et quolibets, ta douleur va disparaitre.


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

J'ai presque réussi à faire la six, regardez :








étonnant, non


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Tu es seul dans la pièces ?

Il faut que tu aies un public, tu vas voir, debout comme ça, avec la jambe droite comme ça, le bras gauche ici, les pouces bien tendus, et hop tu chantes...

Et tu vas voir dés les premiers rires et quolibets, ta douleur va disparaitre.







* 

[/QUOTE]
t'as raison, ça fait bien poiler les piafs du jardin !!


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Poiler ou plumer ?

Attention la nuance est importante, poiler (fig 1), plumer (fig 2)...


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

De toutes façons, toute cette gymnastique, c'est plus de mon âge (d'ailleurs, même jeune...). Je préfère regarder. Ceci dit, ne soyez pas trop "m'as-tu-vu". Je sais, ça ne me regarde pas, mais vu les circonstances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin, qui vivra verra (et ne me dites pas : "c'est encore à voir". C'est tout vu).


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Attention, faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours, non faut pas...


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Comme stipulé figure 4 :


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Attention, parce qu'au vu de la fig 4, on pourrait croire qu'il est interdit de vendre la peau l'ours...

Ce qui est faux, en fait faut pas la vendre, c'est tout.


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Certes, d'ailleurs la figure 6 donne tous les détails :




























  C'est un peu long, j'en conviens


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Plus c'est long plus c'est bon comme disait Nelson Mandela...


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Un connaisseur ce cher Nelson, à ce propos : 

voir : Fig. 2


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Ici à sa libération.




Là dans son bain...



Sur celle là il frappe sa femme (elle est chiante, faut dire...)


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Elle a jamais eu de bol, pourtant tout le monde l'appelait Winnie the pot, comme indiqué figure 7 :


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

Tu es sur que c'est sa femme? Ou alors je la voyais moin poilue. Voir ci dessous une photo d'elle en slip brésilien prise en 1982 a la plage du Cap en compagnie de Mg Desmond Tutu (Sipa Press)







Quelqu'un lui aurait-il vendu la peau de l'ours malgrès les recommendation: en vigueure (telechargeables au format .pdf ici)?


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai, d'ailleur la fig 7 a fait le tour du monde...


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Dans quel sens ?  Je ne retrouve pas la figure qui en parle


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Il vous faut toujours un figure, fait donc un peu travailler ton imagination...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

dans ce sens la:


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Par exemple, oui...

Mais on peut aussi envisager ça, ou ça, et encore ça...

Si t'es motivé tu peux même faire ça...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Par exemple, oui...

Mais on peut aussi envisager ça, ou ça, et encore ça...

Si t'es motivé tu peux même faire ça...

* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est "open" quoi...


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Voilà, exactement c'est "open", c'est un sujet open, faut être open, on est jamais assez open...

J'en parlais encore avec Janis Joplin la semaine dernière...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

Quelqu'un aurait-il un agrandissement de la fig. 17 ?
Juste un truc à vérifier...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> *J'en parlais encore avec Janis Joplin la semaine dernière...
* 

[/QUOTE]
... même pas vrai !!! Janis, c'était MA copine.....(demande aux autres...!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : n'auriez-pas en stock quelques figures pour les seniors qui souffrent d'arthrose et de hernies discales par hasard ??? Faut être djeune pour ce qui précède....


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

On peut dire n'importe quoi alors, ça, ça marche :__________________ ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
... même pas vrai !!! Janis, c'était MA copine.....(demande aux autres...!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : n'auriez-pas en stock quelques figures pour les seniors qui souffrent d'arthrose et de hernies discales par hasard ??? Faut être djeune pour ce qui précède.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, pour toi Thebig : ..........................................................................................


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Si tu veux pas faire mal à tes vieux os, je conseille la fig 1, c'est un classique.

Et janis Joplin c'est MA copine.


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens, pour toi Thebig : ..........................................................................................
* 

[/QUOTE]
À découper selon les pointillés ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
ps : n'auriez-pas en stock quelques figures pour les seniors qui souffrent d'arthrose et de hernies discales par hasard ??? Faut être djeune pour ce qui précède.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec un peu de graisse d'opposums, ça marche, j'ai essayé hier soir...


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Met tes lunettes c'est déjà découpé...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * On peut dire n'importe quoi alors, ça, ça marche :__________________ ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ne confondons pas tout avec n'importe quoi!
Si non c'est la porte ouverte (open donc... suivez quoi!!!) a tous les dérapages.
Un exemple (a ne pas suivre) de dérapage ici:


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai, il est bon de recentrer un peu le débat, tout le monde peut s'exprimer, mais restons courtois...


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Mes paroles ont dépassées ma pensées, merci d'accepter mes...


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Je sais d'expérience que ça se fait pas trop la provoc ici, alors fait gaffe.

Regarde ce qu'ils ont fait à Sonnyboy :




ça fout les jetons...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Je sais d'expérience que ça se fait pas trop la provoc ici, alors fait gaffe.

Regarde ce qu'ils ont fait à Sonnyboy :




ça fout les jetons...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout est une question de cuillère ou de pot...
Le tout étant de ne pas y aller de main molle !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> *
Et janis Joplin c'est MA copine.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Désolé, c'est MA copine ..... preuve : les bottes de Janis qui dépassent par la fenêtre de mon combi...!!!
T'y étais aussi peut-être djeunot ??????????


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

Aille aille aille!!! je prie tous les Dieux (fig a, fig b, fig c et fig e) pour qu'il ne m'arrive jamais une chose pareille!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Désolé, c'est MA copine ..... preuve : les bottes de Janis qui dépassent par la fenêtre de mon combi...!!!
T'y étais aussi peut-être djeunot ?????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelles bottes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Tiens, pour toi Thebig : ..............................................................
* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci Barbarella !!!!!! Grâce à toi et à Tanplan et sa fichue graisse d'opposum, je viens de me le luxer en tentant un saut carpé retourné....
ps : je parle du coude, naturellement....


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Désolé, c'est MA copine ..... preuve : les bottes de Janis qui dépassent par la fenêtre de mon combi...!!!
T'y étais aussi peut-être djeunot ?????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

D'jeunot...

Je pourrais être ton père (fig 1)...

J'ai connu la grande guerre moi môssieur (fig 2)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * 
D'jeunot...
Je pourrais être ton père (fig 1)... * 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais, mais est-ce que t'étais aussi beau que moi en 69.........???


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Tu veux que je te dise :

a - : voir Fig. 1

b - : voir Fig. 2

c - :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

Je ferais remarque que j'ai dit :
"aussi beau que moi en 69" et non pas "aussi bon que moi au 69"...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...je préfère prendre les devants... hihi


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Ouais, mais est-ce que t'étais aussi beau que moi en 69.........??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'abus de substances illicites mais néanmoins psychotropes (voir liste page 12) qui te faisaient pencher comme ca?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
C'est l'abus de substances illicites mais néanmoins psychotropes (voir liste page 12) qui te faisaient pencher comme ca? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...parce que tu n'as pas remarqué mon joint dans la main gauche...?????????


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...parce que tu n'as pas remarqué mon joint dans la main gauche...????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


Decidément on voit vraiment rien sur les photos que tu poste.

Tiens par exemple, la c'est moi en train de me faire un rail avec un billet de 100$ a la ceremonie des Oscar 1986:














c'est quand meme plus parlant non?


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Et c'est qui le type à droite, non pas celui-là, l'autre


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Et pendant qu'on y est voici ma photo :





























j'étais bien coiffée, non ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

Et si on faisait un album des posteurs macg ?

On a déjà jpmiss  ici :

moi ici :

au suivant


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

On en mangerait!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et pendant qu'on y est voici ma photo :





























j'étais bien coiffée, non ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

et c'est quoi ce truc derriere toi?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et si on faisait un album des posteurs macg ?

On a déjà jpmiss  ici :

moi ici :

au suivant    * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime pas trop cette photo de moi, je suis pas a mon avantage. Yeux cernés, pas rasé... encore bossé toute la nuit...

Tiens met plutot celle la:







C'est plus classe non?

Toi par contre rien a dire! Une vraie bombe!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et c'est qui le type à droite, non pas celui-là, l'autre    * 

[/QUOTE]

Johnny Dep mais on le reconnait pas bien (faut dire qu'il etait dans un sale état 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et c'est quoi ce truc derriere toi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça ? :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Toi par contre rien a dire! Une vraie bombe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...ou comme dirait Bashung : "un pétard qui n'attend plus qu'une allumette...!!!"


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

J'aime pas trop cette photo de moi, je suis pas a mon avantage. Yeux cernés, pas rasé... encore bossé toute la nuit...

Tiens met plutot celle la:







C'est plus classe non?

Toi par contre rien a dire! Une vraie bombe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

De toute façon pour ce qu'il y à voir, il n'y a qu'a mettre les deux.

Celle-ci en premier :

celle-là à après :


Voilà c'est parfait


----------



## legritch (17 Avril 2003)

J'ai essayé de faire comme à la Fig. 21 










mais maintenant c'est tout bleu et ça coule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'est-ce que je dois faire?


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...ou comme dirait Bashung : "un pétard qui n'attend plus qu'une allumette...!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux dire que j'étais mal coiffée ? 


Regarde celle-là :



Je ne la laisse en ligne que deux minutes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> *
mais maintenant c'est tout bleu et ça coule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'est-ce que je dois faire? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...on t'avait pourtant dit de laisser la schtroumpfette
tranquille....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux dire que j'étais mal coiffée ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]
...tu parles de tes cheveux, là ??????


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * J'ai essayé de faire comme à la Fig. 21 










mais maintenant c'est tout bleu et ça coule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'est-ce que je dois faire? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Couper l'arrivée d'eau et surtout fermer le gaz !!


----------



## legritch (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...on t'avait pourtant dit de laisser la schtroumpfette
tranquille.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Couper l'arrivée d'eau et surtout fermer le gaz !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne savais pas qu'elle fondait sur le poële!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne savais pas qu'elle fondait sur le poële!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Règle n° 1 : ne jamais attraper une stroumpfette sur un poêle !
Règle n° 2 : au cas où il impossible d'appliquer la règle n° 1 (exemple : chez vous, vous n'avez uniquement qu'un poële), veiller à prendre assez de recul pour ne pas finir à l'hosto dans le département des glands brûlés....
Règle n° 3 : un petit firewall portable peut être utile en cette occasion...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
dans le département des glands brûlés....
* 

[/QUOTE]
...euh ! vous aurez bien sûr rectifié par vous-mêmes, je parlais du département des grands brûlés...


----------



## legritch (17 Avril 2003)

Reste plus qu'a aller voir le gland schtroumph


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Le gland bleu ?


----------



## legritch (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Le gland bleu ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est profond ce que tu dis là...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

...le gland Meaulnes pour les plus romantiques d'entre nous....


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Trés profond...

Un petit peu de profondeur des fois...

C'est pas plus mal...


----------



## legritch (17 Avril 2003)

Et bientôt au cinéma : "Alexandre le gland" et ses célèbres éléphants


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

La glande vadrouille...

Ce soir à la télé le Gland échiquier...

Les prisoniers d'al quaida à Gland Tanamo...


----------



## Ruban (17 Avril 2003)

Les glandes familles, les glandes vacances, le train à glande vitesse...

conformément à la figure 8


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Le gland canyon...

Bon trêve de vulgarité, il s'agit maintenant d'avancer dans notre discution...

Pour ou contre le dacapage sulfochromique (voir fig 1)


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

D'une certaine manière, pour, celle ci :



au vu de la figure 1, très bien conçue, cependant...


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

J'ai fait deux fautes dans mon précédent message, et je pense qu'elles peuvent nuire à la compréhension de celui ci...

1 - Discussion avec deux S et pas un T

2 - Et biensur Décapage Sulfochromique au lieu de dacapage, mais les lecteurs auront rectifié d'eux mêmes...


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Quel rapport avec la figure 1


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

évident :






Alors ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

ça c'est évident :


ça, non :


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

D'accord, mais tu pourrais quand même y mettre un peu de bonne volonté...


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Indépendamment de tout ça le plus étonnant c'est ça :


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai, on y pense jamais...


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

C'est un aspect fondamental des choses qu'il convient de ne pas omettre, comme expliqué ici :

voir Fig.2 :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

désolé je suis pas trop, ça fait deux jours que j'essaie ce truc :





















resultat un enthorse du nez !


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

tu aurais du faire comme ça :




pas comme ça :




pas facile quand même...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *
resultat un enthorse du nez !    * 

[/QUOTE]
...normal, quand on fréquente Finn et Globalcut juste avant Pâques on attrappe vite un nez rhétique....Arrrfffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

...pour les matheux, un nez périen est un must, mais sur ce forum, un nez jaculateur serait de circonstance...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

...et qu'on ne prétende pas que je dise n'importe quoi ! La preuve, je viens de poster dans "Mas OS X"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...sympa ce forum, d'ailleurs je me tâte pour encore poster dans le Bar ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * un nez jaculateur serait de circonstance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne dit t'on pas rhume précoce, pour les affections de printemps


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Ne vous bousculez surtout pas pour me féliciter....!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Ne dit t'on pas rhume précoce, pour les affections de printemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Exactement petit scarabée ! comme on qualifie d'ailleurs de "pré-puces" la période juste avant les foires aux antiquités où ma femme m'expose régulièrement.....


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

----------------------------------------------------------------   Fig. 0


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Ne vous bousculez surtout pas pour me féliciter....!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est fait  sur OS X


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...pour les matheux, un nez périen est un must* 

[/QUOTE]
pour ceux qui sont dans les files aussi ..... ne dit-on pas un nez périen pour attendre....


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

----------------------------------------------------------------   Fig. o|o


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

















  ----------------------------------------------------------------   Fig. 0


Globalcut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu triches pour justifier à droite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

----------------------------------------------------------------   Fig.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

elle est a l'envers!
















  ----------------------------------------------------------------   Fig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

oui


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

celle de p'tit scarab est mieux ... enfin pour ce que j'en dis ..


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...pour les matheux, un nez périen est un must, mais sur ce forum, un nez jaculateur serait de circonstance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

A part les logarithmes, quelle est ta spécialité ?

ça ?

Ou ça ?


----------



## krystof (18 Avril 2003)

C'est pas très original.

Je préfère tout de même ça :


Attention, ça ne supporte pas la médiocrité. Débutant s'abstenir.
Sinon, voilà ce qui t'attend :


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

ohlala


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * celle de p'tit scarab est mieux ... enfin pour ce que j'en dis .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as deja vu sa Fig. XX ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Et ça : 






























bonjour


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

Attention de ne pas la perdre...la figure...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Allez, une petite bien foireuse pour se mettre en forme de grand matin :

Lorsque je voyage en bateau, je préfère être à fond de cale plutôt que sur le pont !!! Pourquoi...???

Parce ce que dans la cale on bourre !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps : il est désastreux celui-là !!!! Arrrfffff


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

On bourre qui ???

Lui ?

Ou elle ?

Eux peut être....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

c'est çà le principe du jeu ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Je remercie vivement Finn, qui grâce à une caméra microscopique et introspective a réussi l'exploit d'exposer cette magnifique photo de l'intérieur de mon cerveau - il a profité pleinement du fait que mes deux neurones étaient partis bras-dessus, bras-dessous pour faire quelques emplettes, pour saisir l'activité intense qui y régnait à ce moment.....
Un grand moment de photographie, Finn.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

t'as vu çà the big ? Je me débrouille pas mal en coloscopie !!! Et sans anesthésie en plus !!! Hein jpmiss !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * t'as vu çà the big ? Je me débrouille pas mal en coloscopie !!! Et sans anesthésie en plus !!! Hein jpmiss !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]
Mwouais ! Par contre, ta caméra était un peu bizarre ...mais faut dire que j'avais pas mis mes lunettes....


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * t'as vu çà the big ? Je me débrouille pas mal en coloscopie !!! Et sans anesthésie en plus !!! Hein jpmiss !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Sans anesthésie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On se demande qui souffre le plus.


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Pourquoi ?

A cause de ça ?

De ça ?

Ou de ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 

Lorsque je voyage en bateau, je préfère être à fond de cale plutôt que sur le pont !!! Pourquoi...???
* 

[/QUOTE]

Attends lundi, si je me souviens bien l'an dernier "le pont y fit cale"


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi ?

A cause de ça ?

De ça ?

Ou de ça ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Plutôt de ça. D'ailleurs, en zoomant un peu, voilà le résultat :







Edifiant, non ?


----------



## Ilitch (19 Avril 2003)

Le problème c'est qu'il y a une odeur...


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

ça sent ça :.............?

Ou ça :____________?


----------



## Ilitch (19 Avril 2003)

Ici, là...

Tu sens pas ?

Si tu ne te sens pas bien, fait toi sentir par quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Par qui ?



Nous ?

Vous ?

Ils ou elles ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Et ça : 



Voir Fig 3.

Et ça ??

Voir fig 4.

Surprenant non ?


----------



## Ilitch (19 Avril 2003)

Pas tant que ça, quand on sait ce qu'on sait...


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Et qu'on lit ce qu'on lit...


----------



## Ilitch (19 Avril 2003)

On a ben raison de penser c'qu'on pense...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

penser c'est reflechir


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Les miroirs réfléchissent :

1) oui

2) non


----------



## Ilitch (19 Avril 2003)

et peut être ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Les miroirs réfléchissent :

1) oui

2) non   * 

[/QUOTE]

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1050743961globalcut">


*Les miroirs réfléchissent :*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Peut-être
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

c'est pas mieux comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Ne votera pas


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

J'ai beau me regarder dans le miroir, je ne vois rien.
Donc, non, il ne réfléchit pas.


----------



## Ilitch (20 Avril 2003)

Regarde bien...


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2003)

Toujours rien.


----------



## Ilitch (20 Avril 2003)

Tu es sur que tu es bien en face ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce qu'un miroir ça reflechi pas bien loin non plus...


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2003)

Regarde plutôt ce croquis :




Tu vois bien qu'il ne se passe rien.


----------



## Ilitch (21 Avril 2003)

C'est pourtant vrai...je vois vriament pas de quioi ça peut venir...

Et si tu essayais ça :



Sinon, tu peux éventuellement tenter ça...


----------



## Oizo (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * C'est pourtant vrai...je vois vriament pas de quioi ça peut venir...

Et si tu essayais ça :



Sinon, tu peux éventuellement tenter ça...
* 

[/QUOTE]

pour ça il faut d'abord voir la figure 2 qui renvoie à la figure 45 qui est difficile à comprendre sans avoir vu la 5.
Mais le plus simple est de regarder la 35 :



...


----------



## Ilitch (21 Avril 2003)

La fig 35 est dangereuse, une fausse manoeuvre pourrait entreiner une situation analogue à la fig 12...qui, je le rappelle rime avec partouze...


----------



## Oizo (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * La fig 35 est dangereuse, une fausse manoeuvre pourrait entreiner une situation analogue à la fig 12...qui, je le rappelle rime avec partouze...    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui effectivement j'avais oublié de regarder la figure 72 qui expliquait cette situation.


----------



## Ilitch (21 Avril 2003)

Ah la fig 72...j'en suis tout émoustillé...monsieur est connaisseur...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'on rigole ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pâle figure...)


----------



## Ilitch (21 Avril 2003)

Tu es un habitué des figures de style...


----------

